# St Ebbas Hospital - Ewell Epileptic Colony



## chelle (Apr 22, 2007)

Had a look round here after a trip to Cane Hill a couple of months back...not the most inspiring of admin blocks but still worth a walk round before the fences go up...a small part of the hospital is being used for mental health so walking around was easy and unchallenged although this may have changed by now...
Admin block with water tower to the left of the pic



Main hall...very nice design



Curiously designed lodges named after trees/shrubs



Peering inside the lodge



Bath anyone?



There a lots of side wards in the form of blocks like this



Staff quarters...like they got up and just left everything



Guess they got fed up with gardening



Go get your dog and go walk it round here...you will get lots of exercise and get to see the last of the cluster before the dozers move in or if you are lazy then click below
http://news.webshots.com/album/557524144FQPSuC?start=0


----------

